# Empires: Dawn of the Modern World



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

So for Christmas I got my brother one of his favorite games ever that we lost the CD to, Empires: Dawn of the Modern World. I've been trying for the last couple days to figure out how to install this thing, but have run into countless errors. Right now the error I'm getting is when I insert the 2nd disk to install it starts "Installing the data file" and fills the meter all the way up, then freezes. I haven't found any way to fix this problem, so any help would be greatly appreciated. 


Also it will not let me completely uninstall the old version. It says INSTALL.log invalid. I was told to try Revo Uninstaller Pro. It seems to work, but still says something about INSTALL.log being invalid.

We used to play this game on this computer, so I'm not sure what changed since we last tried to play. 

Thanks for the help,

Brian


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to TSF

try to run the setup in Windows XP Compatibility mode


----------



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

I tried that with no success.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

keep the compatibility mode and run the setup as admin
right click on the setup.exe (or install.exe) and choose run as admin
if that did not work, copy all the files to your hard disk and try from there


----------



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I tried to copy the files and the 2nd disk will not copy. Does that mean it is corrupted or something? Because I have two copies of this game and neither disk will copy...


----------



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I didn't believe I was that unlucky and it actually copied. But when you go to run it there is no setup.exe for the 2nd disk. 
There's a setup folder with 4 files that are: 
--CABdll.dll
--data1.cab
--data2.cab
--data3.cab

So how would I run the 2nd disk from the hard drive? (with compatability/admin)
Appreciate the continued help!


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

schaab18 said:


> So I didn't believe I was that unlucky and it actually copied. But when you go to run it there is no setup.exe for the 2nd disk.
> There's a setup folder with 4 files that are:
> --CABdll.dll
> --data1.cab
> ...


There are two ways you can do this....


Copy Disk 1, to a Temp folder on your desktop, then Copy Disk 2 to the *SAME* folder. Now run the setup.exe as administrator, by the right click, "Run as administrator" method...
Create 2 separate folders, copy both disks to their own folder, then run setup as admin. When it asks for the second disk, direct it to the second folder...

If this doesn't work, you may have REGISTRY entries still in the, well... registry. But try that first....

Happy Holidays! :dance:


----------



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

How would I direct it? Just clicking on the folder doesn't do anything it just opens it...


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

schaab18 said:


> How would I direct it? Just clicking on the folder doesn't do anything it just opens it...


Wait for the installer to ask where it is....


----------



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

It never does?


----------



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## schaab18 (Dec 22, 2011)

So glad I wasted my time joining this site. Appreciate the "help" won't be back.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

schaab18 said:


> So glad I wasted my time joining this site. Appreciate the "help" won't be back.


Sorry Brother... This is free help, and we all have families, too! Let alone the Holidays!

I don't own the game, but if it is 2 disks, copy *both* disks to the same folder.

Then run the installer. It should not ask for anything, as both disks' content are already in place...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

schaab18 said:


> ...... won't be back.


Thread closed.


----------

